# Can you use the ST-E3 or 600ex-rt triggering on a non-Canon camera?



## adventure (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all. I generally shoot Canon, and own a kit with six 600s and an ST-E3. I have a job coming up in which I'll be shooting on Mamiya / Phase One, and am wondering if there's a way to use the radio triggering for the 600s. Any chance that the ST-E3 works to send out a manual "fire" command if it's on the off-brand hot shoe, or connected to pc cord?

Been searching and can't find an answer online. And ironically don't have an off-brand camera here to test with. Thanks for any insight. John


----------



## bycostello (Apr 26, 2013)

my pocket wizard tt1 will fire on a fuji x-e1 so it might.... won't be ttl though


----------

